# Safe Soil



## lanalover15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Is maracle gro cactus soil safe for baby tortoises? What about maracle gro organic soil for growing their food in? Best soil to grow tortoise food in?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't like to use any packaged soil that has additives like fertilizers or pesticides. It usually tells you on the list of ingredients.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2015)

miracle-gro has additivesto it hence the name. cactus soil should be okay it is nearly as soil and sand mixture


----------



## Dragonight1993 (Aug 31, 2015)

I use miracle grow organic soil it doesn't have additives hence *organic. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-...n-Soil-with-Water-Conserve-71959120/205563818*

Miracle grow Nature's Care Organic Garden Soil with Water Conserve. Life in the garden begins with the soil - it's the essential root of it all. High-quality ingredients, like rich organic matter, store water and nutrients used by your plants. Nature's Care Organic Garden Soil gives fruits, vegetables and flowers a happy and nutritious start.


Grow big, beautiful blooms and buds naturally
Contains yucca and coir which provides unique moisture control qualities
For in-ground fruits, vegetables and flowers
For every 6 in. of native soil, thoroughly mix in 3 in. of nature's care
OMRI listed for organic use


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Sep 1, 2015)

I use a topsoil from Wickes, if you're in the UK. Sterilised & lime free.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

You don't want anything with any additives including those beads that hold moisture, etc. Your tort will eat them. I use plain ol' cheap (no additives) topsoil and mix in organic peat moss. Works like a charm.


----------

